# Eating dead crickets



## PsychoChaser (Aug 27, 2007)

All of my Ts will not eat pre-killed crickets, except for L Striatus 1.25".  Some Ts kill but wont eat crickets and I put the dead cricket in with L. Striatus.  Is there any risk in feeding the dead crickets to them?(Only dead for less than one day)


----------



## ballpython2 (Aug 27, 2007)

PsychoChaser said:


> All of my Ts will not eat pre-killed crickets, except for L Striatus 1.25".  Some Ts kill but wont eat crickets and I put the dead cricket in with L. Striatus.  Is there any risk in feeding the dead crickets to them?(Only dead for less than one day)


As long as you dont see any maggot type of stuff and its super rotten, it should be fine but if you can just feed them all live crickets


----------



## Mina (Aug 27, 2007)

Most little tiny slings will eat pre killed food, when they are little they tend to be less picky.  As they get older they will refuse pre killed food, for the most part.  Yes, occasionally an a bigger T will just kill a cricket and not eat it.  I've always assumed it means they are not hungry, grumpy, just don't want to be bothered, or a combo of all three.
Are you trying to figure out what to do if a T kills a cricket and leaves it, or do you have a concern about feeding live crickets?


----------



## Moltar (Aug 27, 2007)

For my slings that are small but not teeny-tiny i try to wound the crickets without killing them. Basically i pluck or cut off the big legs and cut their head in half w/ small scissors. Gruesome, i know but this leaves a prey item that struggles a little and is still alive thus triggering the predatory instinct in the sling. This also helps if you're not sure what stage of premolt a sling is in and it may or may not actually take the food. If the sling goes ahead and molts without killing the crik then it's safe cuz the crik will die anyway.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Harrod (Aug 27, 2007)

I have had several of my slings kill the cricket while it was in premolt, web it up and save until after its done molting. A few days after molting they go and pull the out the cricket and start eating.


----------

